# Just checking my prices



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

hi new hear been doing commercial snow removal for 15 years I have had the same account since I started . I decided to bid on some new stuff and wondering if I'm too high . So I bid on a plaza roughly 2 1/2 acres they wanted salt include sidewalks include with environmental ice melt about 1400 ft.² of sidewalk I priced it at $30'000 for the year.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What is your location? You had the same client for 15 years, I would say your pricing is probably in line. Just base it off your other commercial sites. How many events?


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

I would say around 30 times a year around 70 to 80 inches per year


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Location makes a big differnce when pricing. To me $30,000. sounds high but I'm in Mich. It all depends on your location, how much snow you get, how many pushes per year, what the trigger is and so on. That lot might go for $10,000. where I'm at.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Location makes a big differnce when pricing. To me $30,000. sounds high but I'm in Mich. It all depends on your location, how much snow you get, how many pushes per year, what the trigger is and so on. That lot might go for $10,000. where I'm at.


X2 I thought it was high to. 30 trips sounds like a lot to. Accept for some extra salt trips. We base ours on 25 trips but that is over kill. Seldom make that amount of trips. That's how it's done here tho.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Location makes a big differnce when pricing. To me $30,000. sounds high but I'm in Mich. It all depends on your location, how much snow you get, how many pushes per year, what the trigger is and so on. That lot might go for $10,000. where I'm at.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Prices are so different it crazy this place is a Strip mall with lots of traffic and people and in their contract they require a site supervisor to be on site to they want this place black zero tolerant


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ram5500 said:


> Prices are so different it crazy this place is a Strip mall with lots of traffic and people and in their contract they require a site supervisor to be on site to they want this place black zero tolerant


If its zero tolerance you wont even need a snow plow, just tons and tons of salt. Think about it zero tolerance means no snow on the lot.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a site that's just a little over an acre and I get $22000 a year so I was kinda going off That I'm sure there's guys that will do it cheaper but at the end of the day it has to be worth it


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If its zero tolerance you wont even need a snow plow, just tons and tons of salt. Think about it zero tolerance means no snow on the lot.


Lol no I get it but hard to salt 6 inches at a time maybe I'm being a little light on how much snow we get we are in the snow squall zone


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ram5500 said:


> I have a site that's just a little over an acre and I get $22000 a year so I was kinda going off That I'm sure there's guys that will do it cheaper but at the end of the day it has to be worth it


You got a site supervisor there I would stay at the 30K. You could have a supervisor that is not educated on snow and ice. I would also wear my thick skin when you go there. If they think they need a on site snow wizard why don't they do it there self. Be careful and if you don't like it there let them fire you. Good luck with this one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> You got a site supervisor there I would stay at the 30K. You could have a supervisor that is not educated on snow and ice. I would also wear my thick skin when you go there. If they think they need a on site snow wizard why don't they do it there self. Be careful and if you don't like it there let them fire you. Good luck with this one.


I think they want him to supply a site supervisor.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think they want him to supply a site supervisor.


That would be reasonable enough, Somebody got to be in charge. That just means don't send some yahoo's over there without somebody in charge, I guess I misunderstood him.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

FredG said:


> You got a site supervisor there I would stay at the 30K. You could have a supervisor that is not educated on snow and ice. I would also wear my thick skin when you go there. If they think they need a on site snow wizard why don't they do it there self. Be careful and if you don't like it there let them fire you. Good luck with this one.


That's the problem with tendering snow this Company had a 42 page contract very pacific so if you price to what they want it cost money but the next guy you know is not going to do the same so hard to price unless you're comparing apples to apples which never happened


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

I guess I'm lucky I get paid really good for are sites we have only Lost one contract in 15 years so that should speak for my service but I no it comes down to money for most of these corporations . I know last year the Costco want for 25K 5 1/2 acres that's crazy but I also know they called another company to clear loading docks in the middle of a storm because they couldn't find their contractor lol and I did see cars getting pulled out of the entrances in a snowstorm you get what you pay for


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Plus I want to buy a dodge hellcat this year so got to get good money lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ram5500 said:


> I guess I'm lucky I get paid really good for are sites we have only Lost one contract in 15 years so that should speak for my service but I no it comes down to money for most of these corporations . I know last year the Costco want for 25K 5 1/2 acres that's crazy but I also know they called another company to clear loading docks in the middle of a storm because they couldn't find their contractor lol and I did see cars getting pulled out of the entrances in a snowstorm you get what you pay for


Sounds like some NSP did not pay somebody if the contractor went south, LoL how embarrassing and the funds lost because there was no access. Towing cars out of the parking area..:hammerhead: :hammerhead: :hammerhead:
BTW why don't you want to list your location? The state is good enough.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

I didn't think I put my locations ?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ram5500 said:


> I didn't think I put my locations ?


You didn't, Your state is not to personal to post.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ok well I'm in Ontario


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ram5500 said:


> That's the problem with tendering snow this Company had a 42 page contract very pacific so if you price to what they want it cost money but the next guy you know is not going to do the same so hard to price unless you're comparing apples to apples which never happened


If they have a crazy contract like that then you need to make sure you will make money. I'm confused. You said where you are at one of your 15 year contracts is for a little over an acre and you charge $22,000 for the year. If you've been successful in keeping them that long then obviously that's the going price. So by that logic I would price that new lot at $45,000 since it's twice the size especially if they have a 42 page contract. Yes you want new contracts but they have to be worth it to you.


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

I agree thanks


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> If they have a crazy contract like that then you need to make sure you will make money. I'm confused. You said where you are at one of your 15 year contracts is for a little over an acre and you charge $22,000 for the year. If you've been successful in keeping them that
> long then obviously that's the going price. So by
> that logic I would price that new lot at $45,000 since it's twice the size especially if they have a 42 page contract. Yes you want new contracts but they have to be worth it to you.


He has to charge more...He wants a Dodge Hellcat...:hammerhead:......:canadaflag:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> He has to charge more...He wants a Dodge Hellcat...:hammerhead:......:canadaflag:


Over 62k, Better charge a lot more, The hellcat is bad, But it is a toy. :hammerhead:


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like a fun car


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ok so I just looked at my logs form last year and it was pretty easy winter and we salted 56 times


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Is that 56 full salt runs


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Sorry should of been more clear that was at one of my lots and we bill a ton every time it about 40000 square feet so I would say on average we do 50 trips out


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

It been awhile for me pricing I ask my friend what they figure for plowing and he say 36 to 40 times out on average


----------



## Ram5500 (Oct 4, 2016)

I emailed the guy yesterday and he told me he Would let me no by Friday I'm not getting my hopes up so much price cutting going on


----------

